# Russell Oberlin



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/29/a...renowned-countertenor-is-dead-at-88.html?_r=1


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/29/a...renowned-countertenor-is-dead-at-88.html?_r=1


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never heard the the name before, at 88 one can't complain.


----------

